# keychain doesn't actually set env.



## rigoletto@ (Sep 8, 2017)

Hello,

I am trying to get security/keychain to work but I am experiencing a problem with it not actually setting the env: *SSH_AUTH_SOCK* and *SSH_AGENT_PID*.

It starts and apparently set everything as expected but does not work when I try to use `ssh`, unless I set the variables manually later using the information given by security/keychain.

The behavior is the same wherever it is started, shell or anything.


EDIT: just to point out, the `gpg-agent` part seem to be working properly.

Thanks!


----------



## rigoletto@ (Sep 15, 2017)

I created a bug report.


----------

